
Dan Och’s African Nightmare (2016) - boshomi
https://www.institutionalinvestor.com/article/b14z9p2nzrs2gl/dan-ochs-african-nightmare
======
boshomi
a related article in recent news:

Och-Ziff reaches $29 million shareholder accord over Africa bribery probes[1]

Michael Cohen is/was lawer of Donald Trump [2]

[1] [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-och-ziff-
settlement/och-z...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-och-ziff-
settlement/och-ziff-reaches-29-million-shareholder-accord-over-africa-bribery-
probes-idUSKCN1MC2DS)

[2] [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-sec-ochziff/sec-
bribery-l...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-sec-ochziff/sec-bribery-
lawsuit-against-och-ziff-executives-is-dismissed-idUSKBN1K323D)

